# Repair garage using compressed air in PVC piping system



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2012)

I have ran into a roadblock....... Maybe it is a senior moment.

I am using the 2006 ed. of the IFC and cannot for the life of me find anyway in this code to write this up as a safety issue using the pure IFC unadmended.

In chapter 30, Section 3003.4.3 states that the piping has to be marked in accordance with ASTM A13.1.

So if I mark it in accordance with ASTM A13.1 (not required to have it tested or installed to meet these standards- just marked), am I compliant with this section regardless of the fact that the piping system isn't listed or approved for such use?

I cannot use the IPC, IMPC, IFGC, IECC - just pure IFC 2006 ed.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciate - Please do not add comment about the adoption process as the State mandates at a state level what can be adopted and enforced.


----------



## Rider Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

Not an approved use by manufacture.


----------



## north star (Aug 22, 2012)

*= = +*

Builder Bob,

Maybe Section 102.9 [ `06 IFC ] might help you.

*102.9 Conflicting provisions.*

"Where there is a conflict between a general requirement

and a specific requirement, the specific requirement shall

be applicable."

The specific requirement comes from the manufacturer of the

pvc piping.......As "Rider Rick" stated, ...they [ typically ] do

not allow pvc piping to be used for compressed air / gasses.

Also, if you are the FCO, ...you can use *Section 104.7*

*- Approved materials and equipment.*

"All materials, equipment and devices approved by the fire

code official shall be constructed and installed in accordance

with such approval."....If you did not approve the pvc for

installation, then it is not approved for use.

*+ = =*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 22, 2012)

Also look at Section 3005----------------- compressed gas equipment, machinate and processes shall be listed and a proved.

As others have stated PVC is not approved for compressed air.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 22, 2012)

Builder Bob:

Not withstanding what has been said above regarding PVC--but more to the point of your question--here is what Chapter 1 states regarding referenced standards:


"*102.6 Referenced codes and standards. *The codes and standards referenced in this code shall be those that are listed in Chapter 45 and such codes and standards shall be considered part of the requirements of this code _to the prescribed extent of each such reference._ Where differences occur between the provisions of this code and the referenced standards, the provisions of this code shall apply." (emphasis added)

The underlined part means that the entire standard is not necessarily required, but only the part that is referenced by the code. Therefore, if the code only states to comply with the marking requirements of ASME A13.1 (it's not an ASTM standard), then only the marking provisions of the standard are applicable and not the material standards, if any (ASME A13.1 is titled "Scheme for the Identification of Piping Systems," so I don't see why it would have any material requirements in it).
​


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 22, 2012)

Uncle Bob,

don't know if this helps but check out this link from OSHA   http://www.osha.gov/dts/hib/hib_data/hib19880520.html


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 22, 2012)

that type of pvc air system is used all over around here


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 22, 2012)

it's used everywhere, not approved by OSHA however, see above link ....


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, in the infinite wisdom of our state's forefathers, chapter 1 of the IFC is not adopted..... Thus a whole lot of other headaches including enforcement, right of entry, yada, yada, yada.....


----------

